# Do You Find "Reviews" Helpful?



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Your kidding right? While I agree many reviews are HUGE generalizations, the famous Burton Avenger has a @30 board review which meets all the demands you make in your post, ie. Snow, boot size, conditions....take a look.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Its posts like this that actually help me gauge what I can do to make my reviews better. I try to include what boot I was using, its size, the conditions, location, my weight (although I think I forgot to mention that when I posted up my stuff, but maybe I didn't),and the bindings I used.

I'd like to think I could ride a lunch tray down a hill if I had to. But when I take a board out I test for pop, edge hold, ability to rail a carve, speed, slow speed, butters, boost, torsional stiffness, longitudinal stiffness, bomb drop stability, trees, chop, moguls, pow (if available), how it rode in the conditions its meant for, how it rode in the conditions its not meant for. I then try to evaluate it for the average rider not the park kid or snowboard bum like myself. If you can think of ways I could improve how I do my reviews that'd be awesome.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

I read reviews mainly to determine whether the board has adequate structural integrity.
Reviews can tell me if a board's paint job peels quickly or easily is chipped, and whether it breaks easily or not.
Then, I try to figure out if the reviewer has a similar style to me and judge from there. 

But yeah, I agree, a lot of reviews are fluff.


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

The only usefull reviews I've ever read were written by Burton Avenger. I find them very informative and insightful. My only complaint would be that from what I remember he may have been more likely to dislike a board if the weather was generally worse and vice versa(sorry if I'm incorrect statistically its been a while since I read them, besides it just shows how important it is to show the conditions you rode the board in). The only thing that would make your reviews better would be if you had more of them, this way theres more of a chance you will have ridden a board I have, and I would have some actual experience with the product and be able to gauge how I feel compared to how you fell about a board.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

^ More reviews? I thought I rode a pretty damn good amount this year. You guys are killing me, Killing me. And you're probably right on some aspects about the conditions depending on what the set up was.


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

Its not my fault you chose to be so damn good at them:laugh:. Can't get enough of a good thing I guess:dunno:


----------

